# Treats



## PricklesMom (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello...I was at the pet store today and I purchased some Brown's Tropical 
Carnival Foraging Treats. They are Hoops and Honey treats. Very Strawberry Flavors. I was trying to research to see if they would be okay to give my hedgie. Please let me know any thoughts...Thanks!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would take them back to the store. They aren't appropriate for hedgehogs, they look more like they're made for guinea pigs, rabbits, etc. and IMO, they wouldn't even be a good treat for those animals (I don't like added dyes in food/treats). If you want to give your hedgehog treats, the best options would be insects or fresh/cooked foods that are hedgie safe. There's a list here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html If you really want to get some store-bought treats, look at cat treats instead, the good quality ones (so nothing from Whiskas, Friskies, etc.). I tried Wellness jerky treats and a few others that Lily liked. She also liked Pure Bites freeze-dried shrimp (though I only gave her one every couple days to avoid constipation or impaction). She always went crazy over Wellness Healthy Indulgence wet food packets too.


----------

